# safari infecté



## Manu (15 Février 2015)

J'ai mon mon navigateur safari qui est infecté par le spyware cinemapro et la navigation devient pénible. Je ne sais si le problème a été abordé sur le forum et si une solution de sa suppression existe.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

Bonsoir 

Un peu de détail pour t'aider !!!


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2015)

Manu a dit:


> J'ai mon mon navigateur safari qui est infecté par le spyware cinemapro et la navigation devient pénible. Je ne sais si le problème a été abordé sur le forum et si une solution de sa suppression existe.


Essaye de passer un coup d'Adwaremedic.


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2015)

Et pourtant en tête de section ce message épinglé t'aurais permis d'avancer... http://forums.macg.co/threads/adware-onglets-indesirables-fenetres-surgissantes-suspectes.1260054/


----------



## Manu (16 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Un peu de détail pour t'aider !!!


Cela se manifeste par le fait que plusieurs mots apparaissent en lettres capitales (un peu comme des liens wiki) avec en haut à droite un encart vert avec une flèche; mais dès qu'on passe la souris dessus il apparait une fenêtre de pub cinemapro. c'est vraiment énervant. Par contre pas le même problème sur chrome ou firefox.


----------



## Manu (16 Février 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Essaye de passer un coup d'Adwaremedic.


MMMMMMMOUA!!!!  Merci beaucoup. Adwaremedic est redoutable!!  Je retrouve mon MBP assaini. Je vais de suite faire une donation.


----------

